

Ask HN: How many of you are actually using Lisp in your startup/projects? - manish

I saw lot of enthusiasm for lisp related stuff. Also I am very much influenced by PG's essays. So was curious about how many of us use lisp for our startup and what tools do you use for development.
======
tumult
I use Scheme (Bigloo, PLT/mzscheme) all the time, even if the project isn't in
Scheme itself. If I hit a point where I know I don't fully understand the
problem, I'll usually break out my Scheme stuff play around until I have a
better grasp, and then redo it in whatever language/platform the project is in
(right now, usually JavaScript.)

I usually use an emacs cvs snapshot, with paredit and geiser
[http://git.hacks-
galore.org/gitweb/jao?p=geiser.git;a=summar...](http://git.hacks-
galore.org/gitweb/jao?p=geiser.git;a=summary)

------
rosejn
I'm using Clojure for both my PhD thesis project as well as a musical live
coding system. Coding in Vim with vimclojure. Yeah! It's a blast, and the
Clojure community feels like the olden days of the Ruby community, but
smarter.

------
wglb
Using SBCL, emacs. No web stuff here, save for a few internal reports. It is
working very nicely. (ex c++, C, Python, Bliss, asm programmer)

~~~
blue1
Same here, SBCL + slime for no-web stuff, and it's great. Never tried lisp for
the web; for that I find perl + catalyst a very good solution.

------
gruseom
Common Lisp and Parenscript.

------
mahmud
I do. Common Lisp stack.

------
jpcx01
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/04/lisp-is-not-
acceptab...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/04/lisp-is-not-acceptable-
lisp.html)

